
Digg to sell for $300 million? Really? - gibsonf1
http://www.news.com/8301-13577_3-9813133-36.html?tag=nefd.only
======
joeguilmette
weiirdddd.

wasn't adelson in an article here just the other day talking about how he
wouldn't want to sell? i mean, it makes sense that he would play it coy, but
still.

the good news is that they aren't selling for $2-3 billion, at least we know
the market hasn't completely lost its mind yet.

